# Mushrooms on Driftwood



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

The new driftwood I got was a bit too tall for the tank and parts of it was above the water surface. A bunch of gross mold/fungus was growing on it; probably caused by not boiling the driftwood first. I finally got around to removing it and it turns out that they were mushrooms. I thought it was neat.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

woah! idk if thats a good thing or not but, thats actualy really cool! lol they look fuzzy too!xD you must have quite the green thumb if plants are growing without your help! (well ig a mushroom would be a fungus right not a "plant")


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea. I have no idea if it's good or bad. I just hope the wood doesn't rot away.


----------



## Skitters (Jan 29, 2014)

Edit: Actually, they might be these.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow O.O I get fungus/mold from the emergent part of my new driftwoods but never had mushrooms.. hope you didn't try any (not all are safe to eat).
I'm guessing your found the wood locally (in the woods) and it wasn't something that sat in a dry building for many years?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not sure on the origin of the this driftwood. It was purchased at a fish auction for a very good price. It's got a unique shape to it. This is what it looked like before going in my tank.


----------

